# Hi agian



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

Do any of you rembember me??
first, you HAVE to watch this vid:
http://ihasahotdog.com/2010/05/18/video-funny-dog-pictures-smiling-chihuahua/

k, im now going to public school, 5th grade going to 6th, im moving to middle school, and summer is only 8 days away for me :hello1:


im thinking about getting a dog, a chiwawa (i know how to spell it correctly)
ive realised that dogs arnt toys and you cant just get a new one when the poor dog has an accident cuz it hadnt been outside in a while


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Of course I remember you!! And your sister too! How are you guys doing?

That video was sooooooooooo cute. Thanks for sharing that! Maybe I can teach Brody to do that. 

So you guys aren't going to be home schooled anymore? Wow, that will be an adjustment going to public school but I bet you will love it.

Happy Summer!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I know her, thats Bebe..isnt she a doll!  Her mom has a website and I think quite a few members here are joined to her group on Facebook. Also if you subscribe to Chihuahua Connection magazine you will see her in some adorable shots including cover shots


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Wait... didn't your family just get and then get rid of 3 chihuahuas a few months ago? And now you are thinking of getting another one?

Yay for summer though!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yes I remember you and your sis. Good to see you are happy and doing well at school.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> Wait... didn't your family just get and then get rid of 3 chihuahuas a few months ago? And now you are thinking of getting another one?
> 
> Yay for summer though!!


it was our moms choice to get rid of them, she got rid of our two  then kept hers and why dropping off our two she bought another "family dog" and they didnt work so she got rid of them:foxes15:
i told her that they wenrt toys and you couldnt get rid of them whenever you wanted, but she said they wernt dogs


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL !!! LLS!!! I don't have anything nice to say so i'm not going to say anything at all lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kioana said:


> LOL !!! LLS!!! I don't have anything nice to say so i'm not going to say anything at all lol


Here,here i agree,just DON'T BELIEVE IT


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm soo confused... Going back to their old threads..They had three chi's..got rid of them.. then i think got two more..then got rid of them... got rid of another 'family' dog, and the same story there...

Now you want more dogs, that will probably be rehomed as well? :S

Why can't you just be happy with what you have since you said you still have one Chi...


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

No i donttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have no pets
fine


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't get upset. It's difficult to understand what your last post said. 

What I understand is that your family got 3 chihuahuas, yours, your sister's, and your mom's. Yours and your sister's were given up (hopefully back to the breeder) and when dropping them off your mom got another dog of some sort. Later both the new dog and your mom's chihuahua were gotten rid of. So your family currently has no dogs. Is this correct?

If this is the case then I don't think your family needs to get any other dogs, of any kind. Since you really love the breed then you know how hard it is on the dog to be rehomed multiple times. In your case I don't think you need to ask for another dog, it will not be fair to the dog. Wait a few more years til you are out on your own and can get a dog and give it a forever home. If you miss doggie company then you can check with your local shelter and see if you can volunteer to help out there.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Kioana said:


> LOL !!! LLS!!! I don't have anything nice to say so i'm not going to say anything at all lol


What's LLS? lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Joey's Dad said:


> What's LLS? lol


think she meant LOLS


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

michele said:


> Here,here i agree,just DON'T BELIEVE IT


I also agree!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

You must be excited about starting school and yay the summer is coming  I'm sorry to hear about the dogs being sent back.

I think you girls are like me - your parents just aren't ready for dogs and probably will never be.

I had to wait until I married and had my own house before I got a dog, I know my parents would never have wanted the work of a dog, cleaning up, training, looking after, making arrangements for the dog when you go on holidays etc. and your parents are the exact same.

If I was you I'd just wait it out and when you are grown up you can do what you like


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got to agree, if you really love dogs wait until you are older and live away from your parents, because they have the final say and obviously don't really understand what having a dog means. It's not fair on you or the dogs to just get rid of them and disrupt their whole life, poor little things. 

Joy xx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I had to wait till I was 17 for Cookie.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just got my first dog at 39 lol!!

Joy xx


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I agree to wait, it would break my heart to get a dog and have to get rid of it again. Please wait it is not fair to the dogs to keep rehoming them.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

young kids never understand...they just want want want


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

if you want to insult me thats fine.

i dont really care.

but in a few months ill have a perfect little chi girl


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

its not an insult it's more of a fact

it was very bothersome to see a bunch of chis go to ur place and then out to another. and now ur back for more when ur parents arent even sure that she will let you keep it or not. or course they bite and scratch like any other chi...you have to train them, its not all fun and games owning a dog
ur siggy is what worries me
"Probally will never get a chi to keep for more than a few weeks."
and then it says
"My mom said if I get all A's on my report cards all year I can get a dog."

for some reason i think ur mom just wants u to do well in school rather then get a dog lol  i had that bait trapped in me before too...parents can be cruel sometimes but its for a good lesson

in my opinion and any other dog lover's opinion which is the majority of the members here, you should wait till u can 100% be sure to keep a dog


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

just curious as to what happened to your kitten?


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LLS means laughing like poop ,lol 

I think they shouldn't get anymore dogs. Yall forgetting the two "foster" chis they got so they had about 5-6 dogs with in the year


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I know this is a really bad example, BUT...
I got my first chi girl when I was 16. Neither of my parents knew I was getting her until I brought her home and I was still able to "hide" her from my dad for about 2 monthsish... (who knows if he really knew or not during that time!) Anyway, once he found out, he said she goes. I said she goes, I go. So we went... 
Like I said, really bad example, but I was not going to give up my dog. I was extremely unprepared to move out at that age, are you prepared to do so to keep your dog?..
Might be worth the wait to save your own money (that way nobody can say she isn't yours or have any claim on her at all) and find your perfect pup (not saying the one you have picked out isn't) in good time.  Good luck with your decision, dear!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I really think you should leave getting a dog again till you are older and out of the house and can look after it yourself properly.
I mean what is going to be different this time? the pup is still going to need walked, potty trained, and it will have the odd accident in the house too.
Your family are still not going to be happy with it so it will end up being rehomed again.
It's not fair on the pups and you after bonding with it.

Seriously think about it eh, you know it makes sense, as much as you want a dog to love, it will happen when the time is right and that isnt now.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

If you really really love dogs you would wait. You aren't listening which tells us you are too young to get a dog. You might not want to believe it, but it is pure selfishness on your part to want a dog when it isn't your say so whether it stays or not. We are not having a go at you, we are trying to give you advice which you are not intent on listening to. I really do hope you listen to the advice that is being given by all of these lovely people who care deeply about their chis, it's because they and me don't want to see another puppy sent to a dog kennel in the hope it finds a decent owner.

Joy xx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Why dont you offer for free to help clean out and walk dogs at your local rescue, that way you get to see and look after lots of dogs and your mum cant 'get rid' of them?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh dear is all I can say. < sigh >


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Why dont you offer for free to help clean out and walk dogs at your local rescue, that way you get to see and look after lots of dogs and your mum cant 'get rid' of them?


This is a wonderful idea, as I can tell you really love dogs.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

sullysmum said:


> Why dont you offer for free to help clean out and walk dogs at your local rescue, that way you get to see and look after lots of dogs and your mum cant 'get rid' of them?


I agree with this too. Help out at your local shelter or kennels till you can move out and buy your own dog. One that you mam cant get rid of.


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

Ten years old? Where are the parents here? Poor girl, she's ten - gonna want what she wants. Mommy and Daddy need to set a better example on what pet ownership is.

To the girl - it's obvious you love animals, but it might be a good idea to throw yourself in to a different hobby (some kind of sport, maybe?) and really focus on that. It might help you forget about chihuahuas for awhile until you are old enough to have one that your parents can't take away from you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the idea of helping at a shelter is a great one for you girls! At our shelter, they have all kinds of programs for kids. With your parents permission, you can do all kinds of chores/help out and you will be helping dogs in the process. Yes, it's not the same as having your very own dog, but it might help you get some experience and the shelter would appreciate any help they can get!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

My daughter is the same age as you.. she wanted a rabbit and has wanted one for years.. i said no because i didn't want to have to clear up after it and do all the work (not a rabbit kinda person).. she understands that and has admitted that she won't do it all and always says when she moves out she'll get a rabbit.

Our Chi is my Chi.. not hers.. i feed her, pick up her poo, train her etc

I think working at your local shelter is brilliant, it will also give you some good experience for when you're older and are looking for work.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm 11 not ten


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

The difference between 10 and 11 is very small. Either age leaves you at the mercy of your parents, they can choose when you get a dog and they can choose to get rid of the dog. We all know how much you love chihuahuas and we hope that because you love them so much you will use good judgment and decide to wait to get one until you live in a situation where you can keep that dog it's entire life, not just for a couple of months. 

I know how hard it is. I wanted a dog all my life and my dad forbid me from having one of any breed. I had to wait until I moved away to go to college to get my first border collie. I arranged my life around her, only living in apartments where pets were allowed, even if they were not the cheapest places. I didn't go to parties and spent my weekends playing frisbee with the dog instead of going out with my friends. 

Dogs are a responsibility for the life of that pet and you need to stop looking at your wants and start looking at what is best for the dog. That will really show that you are growing and maturing. 

Please look at volunteering at a local rescue or shelter instead.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omguthrie said:


> The difference between 10 and 11 is very small. Either age leaves you at the mercy of your parents, they can choose when you get a dog and they can choose to get rid of the dog. We all know how much you love chihuahuas and we hope that because you love them so much you will use good judgment and decide to wait to get one until you live in a situation where you can keep that dog it's entire life, not just for a couple of months.
> 
> I know how hard it is. I wanted a dog all my life and my dad forbid me from having one of any breed. I had to wait until I moved away to go to college to get my first border collie. I arranged my life around her, only living in apartments where pets were allowed, even if they were not the cheapest places. I didn't go to parties and spent my weekends playing frisbee with the dog instead of going out with my friends.
> 
> ...


all in all they never listen...i think we're wastin our breath lol -_-
also, what shelter allows youngins under even 16 to work/help out? i think under 16 or so u need an adult with u, not sure though. remember a dog can bite at anytime for any reason at all...the shelter isn't gonna hold responsibility for that let alone on a child...think reasonably and call beforehand before getting hopes up:daisy:


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> I'm 11 not ten


Oh well that is a huge difference eh.

I take from that you are not even listening to all the good advice here, and would rather have a pup again even for a few weeks regardless of what that means for the pup.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> I'm 11 not ten


Regardless you are still just a little girl. People on here only want the best for you and these dogs.

You must have been very hurt when your mommy took the Chihuahuas you had away from you and honestly its going to happen again. Its not fair on your or the puppies for that to happen to. Wait a few more years til you're older and then when you can look after it yourself then you can get one but only when you know that its not going to end up having to live with someone else.

Why don't you get your mom to call the local rescue place and see if you could spend some time there.. but remember you have to listen to what everyone says!!!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> all in all they never listen...i think we're wastin our breath lol -_-
> also, what shelter allows youngins under even 16 to work/help out? i think under 16 or so u need an adult with u, not sure though. remember a dog can bite at anytime for any reason at all...the shelter isn't gonna hold responsibility for that let alone on a child...think reasonably and call beforehand before getting hopes up:daisy:


I know that it's all going in one ear and out the other if she's even reading at all. I just had to try. Education can sometimes work where we least expect it. :daisy:

Some shelters (my local one being one) do have summer volunteer and camp programs for all ages of kids that love animals and want to learn more. You're right though, the problem would be her getting there. 

Oh well... it was worth a try. I just wanted her to start thinking of the bigger picture rather than just "me, me, me".


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

ElectricBlueWings said:


> I'm 11 not ten


You had a chance and to be honest you blew it. I wanted a dog but had to start out smaller. I had hamsters and mice and a rat and a guinee pig. It taught me responsibilty cleaning the out and feeding them. I would have to take them to the vet and pay for it myself when they were ill.

Wait till you're older and are more responsible and have your own money to look after a dog properly. You've got a lot of living to do yet. As you get older you'll be into boys and parties and going out, going away to college.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> all in all they never listen...i think we're wastin our breath lol -_-
> also, what shelter allows youngins under even 16 to work/help out? i think under 16 or so u need an adult with u, not sure though. remember a dog can bite at anytime for any reason at all...the shelter isn't gonna hold responsibility for that let alone on a child...think reasonably and call beforehand before getting hopes up:daisy:


I think some shelters allow children to help out but not all. They have to have insurance that covers it.


----------

